# Why can't the ps3 controller be charges via the wall?



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have multiple mains to USB adapters in my home which I use for various USB devices such as my iPod and headset, but none work with my sixaxis controller why?

My controller can only be charged via my PS3 or laptop and I want a way of being able to charge it without having to leave these on too (wasting energy).

Is there some sort of adapter which can convert mains to USB and charge awkward products?

Ideally, i don't want a specialised PS3 controller charger as I want to charge my sixaxis controller, move controller, navigation controller and camcorder all of which do not charge via the mains normally.


any product ideas? (preferably on amazon.co.uk)


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Not had a response yet so I am bumping the thread (I hope this is ok)*

*also, noticed a typo in the title, sorry*


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

does nobody know?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I charge my ps3 controller using the Wall->USB adapter that my cell phone charger uses...

The lights on the ps3 controller itself do not light up but it does end up getting charged...


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh, so it may charge using my adapters?!

I've always assumed that because no lights were coming on there was no charging occurring. Ill test it out next time my controller batteries die.

Any ideas why the lights wouldn't come on though?


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

That does sound strange but I know better than to doubt Laxer , maybe the lights (even when all are flashing ) also is designed to function as a basic indicator that the controller is connected to the PS3, even if it is synced. Make sure to get back to us if it works because I would be intrested in a couple of adapters if it works, dead controllers =


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

It blinks when I connect it to my computer... I believe it is because my computer recognizes the device and is in essence communicating with it.

I use this -> Playstation 3 controller(Dualshcok 3 or Sixaxis) driver for windows | MotioninJoy

To sync it with my computer. I can then check the battery life and change the BT id if needed.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats pretty cool, I used to use my PS3 controller on my pc but back then the drivers were very unstable and not digitally signed, I ended up getting a wireless logitech controller for both the PS3 and PC, it works great to my ps3 controller stays with the ps3 . 

I know that the drivers are signed now and work quite well but I dont think I will need them. The PS3 controller is really good choice of controller if anyone is interested though.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

PS3 controller + BT doogle($8) gives me wireless gaming on my computer which is great!

PS3 controller works great, emulators/games/movies work great.

you can easily custom set the keys to work.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I've used the motioninjoy driver in the past and found it quite tempermental. It didn't seem to work too good, i could never get the analogue stick to respond.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

I remember experiencing something similar, but it was solved by enabling unsigned drivers in the PC start-up. That was a long time ago though.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have tried using a standard Mains to USB adapter to charge it and, as I expected, no luck.

I tried with an Apple adapter and the ZTE blade adapter, neither worked


----------

